# To The Cat Owners



## saximus (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey peeps I'm hoping to get some info please. One of my favourite things about reptiles is that they aren't needy (like dogs can be) but I would like something with just a bit more personality. So I am starting to become interested in getting a cat since I hear a lot about how they can be friendly but not annoying. Is this reasonable or am I wrong in my assumptions?
Also, obviously I understand the importance of being responsible and I figure what better place to ask than here. Surely people who have a mutual attraction to felines and reptiles would have the best idea of how to protect native wildlife from them while still giving them a good life. So what sort of things are required?
And the last thing, are they really as stinky and leave as much fur on everything as what people say or do they just get a bad wrap?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 4, 2012)

Where's the dislike button/link..? Booooo Dan


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 4, 2012)

I have two cats. They are indoors all of the time, they never go out. It is my opinion that if you provide them with enough stimulation they can be perfectly (purrfectly....) happy inside. Laser pointers (pet safe) are great! Mine both have long fur; it gets everywhere. If I ever get cats again I'm sticking to short coats. One is really friendly and the other is aloof - to the point that you only see him when he wants something (or its bed time and he wants to lay on you for a fuss). Cats are great but there are downsides.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 4, 2012)

they can be annoying in the fact that if you dont give them their time to go outside they get ****ty and bounce around the house and knock stuff over.. i just built mine a cat run and now he is so happy and relaxed. but look around there is so many breeds and they all have their own personality traits. personally i rekon go for a persian cause they look awesome ( who wouldnt want a kitty with a moustache) but i have a bengal and its the best cat we have had so far. we had a burmese that was awesome too. like a brick wrapped in silk though he was small and heavy but lots of attitude.


----------



## nervous (Jul 4, 2012)

yes, they can leave fur (depending on which cat you go with) & a big yes to they can stink the house out if they are inside (cat crap stinks big time!) not to mention the possible vomit balls of fur...

A big NO to cats from me too...


----------



## Leeloofluff (Jul 4, 2012)

Cats are amazing. I couldn't live without them, would give my life for them and regard them higher than most of my family. Sounds like a crazy cat lady? Well that's cos I am. 
The thing is you will need to find a breed that suits you. A domestic short hair is a great starter, as they don't shed much, need minimal grooming and are so loving! 
You need to feed them a good diet, all mine are on royal can in dry food. Good quality dry food will cut down on stools and odour, and a litter tray with good litter will take care of the smell so long as you Keep it clean. Give them lots of toys and love and most importantly, keep them inside!!!!!!!! 
Safer for the cat, safer for wildlife and gives you peace of mind


----------



## saximus (Jul 4, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Where's the dislike button/link..? Booooo Dan



Haha sorry man. I've recently been left to fend for myself in a giant house and it's lonely 

Thanks heaps for the info guys and girls. It's only early days yet so lots of research still needed but this is a good start


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cats get real annoying when they get old, I use to like cats now our cat just gives everyone ****s. Don't do it, they are cute as kittens but grow up to be evil bastards lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 4, 2012)

i loved my cat til he decided to piss on me at 4am the other morning....

if you get a male, get him desexed well before he is 6 months. 

If you use good kitty litter and get a hooded litter tray they dont smell, provided you clean regularly. 

Our cat likes going outdoors but never ventures further than our verandah.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

I let mine outside as much as I can. That way I don't have to feed it as much. Saves you some $$$


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 4, 2012)

just train it to go to the toilet and it's fine get a birmin [yes birmin not bermese] there a really good inside cat and just sleep all day but if you play with them there quite playful the only bad thing id the fur they have ssssooooooo much of it and they leave it everywhere


----------



## pretzels (Jul 4, 2012)

i have two burmese kitty cats who both think their dogs. their retarded hey. their newest obsession however is hunting the crickets i have for the lizards :/ they don't go outside however. and they have collars with 2 or more bells just incase they do escape. don't need a lot of grooming, they love coming into the warm showers thats their grooming done haha. they don't shed much hair that iv noticed and their awesome feet warmers  haha 

my boys enjoy a good chat every now and then. the youngest will get a real sad long meow happening when he cant see us but knows we are home.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 4, 2012)

Yea, they are like all animals. Might not need as much attention as a dog, they are more independent. But it will still want to hang out with you when your at home. Especially when it is young. I love my cats. They really are great animals but they aren't like reptiles at all!! They still need daily interaction to keep them happy, and lots of training not to tear lounges and carpet, pee everywhere, jump onto benches and steal food ect ect ect ect. Lol it's good your looking into it BEFORE you get the little adorable kitten. Lots of people get them on a whim and then get rid of them when they get older which I think is completely wrong. So just remember, it could live to 15/20 years.  alternatively you could get an older cat from a rescue organization. You will miss the kitten stage but on the upside it will already be litter trained ect, and you will know its adult personality, as opposed to a kitten who could turn out aloof, sleep on your face separation anxiety, generally destructive or cranky! Lol hope I didn't put you off. They really are great pets!


----------



## Squinty (Jul 4, 2012)

I have two cats. Both indoor cats. The older one is trained to come outside when we let him when we are outside and he just sits on the lawn in the sun and comes inside when we go inside! He is a cat hater converter. Friends will come around and say 'I hate cats' and by the time they leave they always say 'gee. Your cats pretty chill'. Lol

Cats are great companions. Personally I prefer male cats as they seem to be more affectionate and act more like dogs. Female cats generally end up be independent bitches. 

Go check out the cats at the local shelter and pick a male that comes up to the front of the cage and wants to be social. Also at a shelter you get to spend time with them and see what they are like before you have to purchase.

Also. I'm a clean freak so we only have short haired cats. They really don't leave much fur unless it's just before summer.


----------



## yommy (Jul 4, 2012)

Cat nip is a cat owners best friend  and cat runs work well too.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 4, 2012)

Squinty said:


> Go check out the cats at the local shelter and pick a male that comes up to the front of the cage and wants to be social.



Don't, don't, don't ever do that!!!!!
My wife have done that and now we are stuck with a real bastard that scratches and bites....... otherwise a nice cat.
Like with reptiles, find a reputable breeder and go from there.

Our darling Louie:


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 4, 2012)

Indoor cat Dan... get a little remote control car and put some fur on it. Hours of fun, there's not much too them if you can keep them entertained mate. I like cats for the exact same reason, they ain't so needy. Food, water, heat and a clean litter tray and your mint.

Breed comes into factor a bit Dan as some cat breeds are a bit more outdoorsy and will drive you batty with them wanting out so have a look (just like dogs). If you just want a plain moggy then go to a shelter and pick one that looks lazy and happy to sit around, kittens can be a bit of a pain.



Waterrat said:


> Don't, don't, don't ever do that!!!!!
> My wife have done that and now we are stuck with a real bastard that scratches and bites....... otherwise a nice cat.
> Like with reptiles, find a reputable breeder and go from there.
> 
> Our darling Louie:



hehe... you can sorta see it in his eyes, he's got a cheeky look on him.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2012)

I feel it depends on the breed of cat in relation to how independent it is and how adaptable it is to indoor living(depends on how your rolling with that idea)My Russian Blue was very independent yet affectionate(He was a lovely mix of emotion)he absolutely needed outside time though, he would get very agitated if not allowed out for a couple of hours a day(always supervised) Tzar was short coated and easy to groom and maintain. My Ragdoll on the other hand is blissfully content to stay indoors indefinitely, being long coated he tends to leave fur about. I have found brushing him daily and vacuuming floors and furniture daily solves the problem. A good dry food for "indoor" cats helps with the smelly feces along with spot cleaning the litter tray(poo's and wee patches)in between changes stops odor issues too. I do think Cats make a great companion, like with most pets it is just down to finding the one that suits you


----------



## saximus (Jul 4, 2012)

Russian Blues are at the top of the list so far so I'm glad you mentioned that Crystal.

Thanks again everyone. I'm really getting a much better idea about things now.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 4, 2012)

yommy said:


> Cat nip is a cat owners best friend  and cat runs work well too.



Yommy 3hat excatly does catnip do? does it attract or deter cats?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Yommy 3hat excatly does catnip do? does it attract or deter cats?


Cats absolutely adore it.... you can get it dried or grow it  I grow cat grass and catnip for my guys


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 4, 2012)

MoreliaJewels said:


> Cats absolutely adore it.... you can get it dried or grow it  I grow cat grass and catnip for my guys



what smells DONT they like? wanna keep my boy outta my bedroom...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 4, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> what smells DONT they like? wanna keep my boy outta my bedroom...



Don't think they like soda stream smell :/


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> what smells DONT they like? wanna keep my boy outta my bedroom...


Dont know if other cats dislike this, but my guys HATE naphthelene(sp) or camphor(moth balls)


----------



## yommy (Jul 4, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Yommy 3hat excatly does catnip do? does it attract or deter cats?



cat nip is like weed for cats. zones them right out........... not harmful either


----------



## Jande (Jul 4, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> what smells DONT they like? wanna keep my boy outta my bedroom...



Oil of clove or whole cloves. Keeps them from digging in potted plants as well if you bury a cotton ball with oil on or a few whole cloves. 

I have a Furminator de-shedding tool (check eBay - $20 + P&H) and use it on my cats every few days. Only the long haired boy occasionally coughs up a furball (normally after cleaning himself and my girl) but I've found that the Indoor cat foods that prevent hairballs are fantastic. So hair everywhere and messes on the floor are hardly of concern for me. 

I use Crystal kitty litter in a tray with a hood and scoop clean whenever necessary. It contains the smell pretty well. If I have guests coming over and the litter has been going for longer than a week (can last up to 2.5 weeks with my 2 cats) then I'll just replace it a bit early. I find that feeding my cats red meat or kitten milk makes them smellier. A freshly beaten whole egg once a fortnight keeps their coats nice and I only feed preservative-free and colour-free foods and human-grade tuna in spring water.

As for personality, every cat is individual. My two are bitsas so I can't really compare them to much else. They have access to my dog door but never venture past my back patio as my boy is incredibly timid and my girl is getting older and just likes to curl up in the sun. Not all cats are like this though. My dad has had burmese and russian blues all his life and by far the nicest of the two was the russian blues. The Australian Mist or ragdoll is also a very nice breed. If you're concerned about allergy any of these breeds are great and don't drop as much hair as some other breeds. 

I agree that while it's nice to give an animal at a shelter a home, a lot just aren't compatible. That's entirely your choice though. As for pet shops, I don't agree with buying from them unless the animal is pure-bred and they can show me the breeder's registration details. In general, cats are fantastic. I couldn't live without mine, but then my animals are my kids. If you do get one, I hope it's everything you're looking for.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jul 4, 2012)

My cat is a moggy and he sorta picked us! My dog and him fell in love so cute to seem them curled up together
Everyone else has already said but, indoor cat unless it's supervised outside. Good quality food reduces odors and waste. A hooded littertray I find doesn't help that much with odor but does keep the litter from going everywhere I use the catsan crystals or rather the Coles/woolies brand as much cheaper.
Just remember kitty will be with you for 15+ years and costs more/higher maintenance than your snakes


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

I think my next door neighbor feeds my cat. He never seems hungry


----------



## saximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys and girls I thought I would add to this thread rather than starting a new one. We picked up the new addition yesterday. He is a three month old Burmilla and his name is Dexter. He's surprisingly affectionate considering yesterday was his first day with us. He's still a little bit whingy but yeah I guess being taken away from his mum and being brought to a strange new house would do that.
Thanks to everyone for your input and suggestions.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

I hate cats 

But firstly let me justify

Apart from the whole kill everything...

Their kitty litter stinks
Their kitty litter is highly toxic to pregnant women (so if you have a partner, daughter friends that are pregnant..bewarned)
Regardless of cat...like a dog. They will always lose hair (unless its a hairless cat...and that just looks like a scrotum  ) LOFL
Nothing is worse then eating a meal and finding cat hair...who knows how or why it is in there, but it is!

And they are ignorant and self obsessed haha. I like a dog. They listen. Cats don't usually come when called (unless dinner time), or they have been extremely babied and think they are getting a treat 

However each to their own! I have nothing against cat owners...its like people with my pythons...ewww you own pythons, Yes I do  and I like it!

However I agree with Squinty as he has said above....male over females!



saximus said:


> Hey guys and girls I thought I would add to this thread rather than starting a new one. We picked up the new addition yesterday. He is a three month old Burmilla and his name is Dexter. He's surprisingly affectionate considering yesterday was his first day with us. He's still a little bit whingy but yeah I guess being taken away from his mum and being brought to a strange new house would do that.
> Thanks to everyone for your input and suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 260206
> View attachment 260207



I've got to start reading dates on threads hahaha I am behind time. Nawwwwwwwwwwww look at little Dextey wexy such a cootie wootie!


----------



## Taylor125_2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cats dont stink at all. Their crap does. If it smells it's the owners responsibility to clean it up so it doesnt smell. Theycan be trained to go to the toilet in the toilet or outside. 
They have huge personalities and are the funniest pet you could have. A bell on a collar and keeping them inside at night will fix most wildlife issues. They're amazing pets


----------



## Kitah (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay, cats  People seem to think I've started off early as a crazy cat lady as I have 4 lol. They are great pets and I find them significantly less annoying than dogs haha. 

Few things...

I disagree with the comment about getting a male over a female cause females end up being 'independent bitches' - so not true. I have 2 boys, 2 girls, and a tonne of experience out of home with cats, and it's not true... As with any animal it of course depends on the individual, but quite often I've found the girls are often more freindly and affectionate... It's too variable to make a comment like that. Your best bet is to choose a cat that suits YOU and that catches your attention.

Regarding smell etc.. there are a few things you can do to reduce this. One is feeding a top quality diet- they are more digestible and designed to reduce the volume and odour of faecal material, wheras if you feed cheap crap from woolies or whatever you'll tend to know about it. The other really helpful thing I've found is to use silica cat litter. It is extremely absorbant, and rapidly absorbs urine and the moisture from faeces and locks it away. It may seem more expensive to buy upfront but it lasts a lot longer and the odour control is superb. 

I actually built a large outdoor cat run that spans across half the length of the house, with ramps, platforms etc running everywhere. The cats absolutely love it and it was so worthwhile. If you know how, it can be relatively cheap to do too. You can purchase pre-built cat runs but they tend to be smaller and significantly more expensive, but if its all you can manage, its better than nothing! The cats love going out there, can watch the world go by, stalk birds etc. but not be able to hurt anything. It also utilises the available space quite well, rather than just having the floor for them to run around on. 

If you happen to have any questions feel free to pm me... I might forget to check here again 
















EDIT: crap, I need to start checking dates again too lol! Very cute new family member  he might take a while to settle in, some cats adjust quicker than others


----------



## saximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha yeah sorry maybe I should have made a new thread to save the confusion. 
Everyone is entitled to their opinion Skel . Like you said, a lot of people hate the fact that we keep herps and, surprisingly, I'm finding that even herp people are fairly opposed when I tell them I have vens. Guess it's the differences that make us interesting.
Kitah that looks fantastic. I might have to steal your ideas there


----------



## Kitah (Jul 26, 2012)

haha nah, all good  

If you do make your own cat run and want any tips or have questions let me know. I've already gone through some of the trial and error things lol


----------



## yommy (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome setup Kitah. 

Cat runs are a must for inside cats and the DYI option is alot cheaper the the commercial ones.

Heres another example and around $500 to construct. Used PVC piping turned out well. took about 2 days to finish, the wiring took the most time. 

The cats love it though


----------



## blackthorn (Jul 30, 2012)

I've just made my cat a cat run too. I have a burmese and he gets pretty cranky if he doesn't get his outside time, he'll throw tantrums and bolt around the house and leap at the doors. He was content with being tied to a tree in a harness so he could sit in the sun and watch the birds, until he wriggled out of it one day and tasted brief freedom and now he's constantly on the lookout for ways to escape. I made the cat run in the hope that he'd settle down a bit, but he's still not entirely happy with the limited freedom, but I refuse to let him free roam. He'll just have to get used to it. He's a lovely cat though he's definitely more high demand than other cats I've owned, very in your face and certainly lets you know when he wants something or he's not happy. He's a bit more aloof in summer, but as soon as the temps drop he's a lap magnet. Enjoy your kitty!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 30, 2012)

Catnip?? I find mine go nuts over petrified possum!


----------

